# Question about flannel and "no sew" hammocks



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry to bug you guys with another question.

I currently don't sew... Am considering getting a machine just to make my own cage sets with (but I can see wasting a lot of materials while I teach myself how to sew with it). I'm thinking that keeping rats will end up pushing me into sewing as a hobby simply to satisfy my urge to cage decorate, but until I'm ready to fully commit to that, I'd love some no-sew options if you guys have any.

That said, I've been looking at joann's and saw that they had flannel on sale. I know some people make pouches, hammocks, etc. out of it, but was wondering how well it wicks urine and /or how durable it is. I'd like to get some to make some cage liners with and maybe some hammocks / tunnels. Any other fabric recomendations are greatly appreciated too! I know nothing about cage furnishings other than that I ordered some sets for my GPs that had fleece and some with cotton fabric on one side and fleece on the other.

Also, I remember seeing somewhere online that people have made no sew hammocks before (not by tying, but by using grommets at the corners and some sort of iron-on adhesive... Has anyone ever tried this before?

Any input / experience is greatly appreciated!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Flannel does not wick urine. You want fleece for that. Also, flannel frays and must be sewn to use. Your only option is fleece.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Most things made with flannel has fleece as the top layer or bottom. I make hammocks with the inside fleece an the outside flannel so that of they pee in the hammock the fleece wicks it away to the flannel.

As what cagesbirdsinging said about the seeing flannel you will have to sew it . I think fleece is the only fabric I know about that if you cut it and make something with it you don't have to see it to keep it from fraying. 

Dollar stores normally sell adult fleece blankets for a few dollars. The dollar store here sells adult blankets for $3.00


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Suz sugar gliders has some great new sews


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! I'm thinking I may need to just break down and buy a sewing machine and teach myself how to sew. I thought I had seen tubes / hammocks with one side fleece and the other either flannel or cotton... 

I will check out suz sugar gliders. I've already bought some nice sets from thelittleredladybug. I just seem to have a hard time finding someone with the sets / items that I want with the prints I want.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

While this may be slightly off topic, I've taken to making some easy hammocks of out the already cut felt they have at michaels. I've sewed some flat shoe strings to the corners with hemp thread with some jewelry clips at the ends. These are not for longer use but my girls never chew them so I put them in while their usuals are being cleaned and the girls love them. I've even left a few in for occasional hammocks. Not the hammocks they sleep or play in but the ones they sometimes hoard in or use to hop from one place to another. They don't get very smelly and clean well in a normal wash. Almost non sew as well.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

My favorite no sew hammocks have been washcloths. My rats love them too! I simply use a hole puncher/small knife to puncture a hole in the corners, insert eyelets, and hang them up. They are cozy, washable, and durable, for a while. The eyelets fall out eventually, but hey.  

Also, I loved getting a sewing machine to work on rattie stuff! I just got a cheap ol' sewing machine off of Amazon ( My "Lil Sew n' Sew" http://www.amazon.com/Michley-LSS-505-Multi-Purpose-Built-In-Stitches/dp/B0021L9322) and LOVE making hammocks with it. The setup cost was really minimal, especially compared to other operations. It's easy, quick, tiny, and I've sewn a couple of other things with it as well. Altered a little dress for fun, hemmed curtains, etc... beginner jobs. I'm no seamstress, but this thing makes making hammocks & liners a huge breeze. It's also nice to look at a good looking hammock and say "I made that!". Good for gift-giving to your small animal loving friends.  I'm making my friend a nice ferret hammock for belated Christmas, and may try to figure out how to make a little dog sweater pattern for my dog friends.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! JBird- I may look into that machine...At that cost, it would easily "pay for itself" after making a couple sets of cage hammocks, etc.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you have a Joanns nearby, they often offer classes that would teach you to sew. Or, if you college-aged and near a university there is sometimes a hobby club that could teach you and used machines on-campus. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

nanashi7 - Those are good ideas... Both my mother and mother-in-law also sew. So I might turn this into a "bonding" experience too. Not that either have ever sewed hammocks, but I'm sure they're easy by sewing standards.


----------

